# Glycine movements



## AresSK

Glycine seems to be be renaming movements on their site. For example, the Combat Sub movement is listed as GL 224 Swiss Automatic Movement but the spec sheet has it listed as an ETA 2824. 

Presumably the GL 224 is an ETA 2824. Any idea why they list them that way?

Thanks. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Malakim

Probably to make it sound like something special. 

Longines (and surely many others) does the same thing - the L633 is their name for the ETA 2824, for example.

I don't know if Glycine does any customization to the base ETA movements to make them "their own"?


----------



## watchma

AresSK said:


> Glycine seems to be be renaming movements on their site.


The fact that manufacturers are having to source movements from multiple sources now is 
probably why ETA, Sellita and ....


----------



## publandlord

Malakim said:


> Probably to make it sound like something special.
> 
> Longines (and surely many others) does the same thing - the L633 is their name for the ETA 2824, for example.
> 
> I don't know if Glycine does any customization to the base ETA movements to make them "their own"?


This is an interesting one. The purist 24-hour models must have some form of customisation to allow the quickset hand to drive the calendar. Normally, this movement has a 12-hour hand, and it's this hand that makes the date advance at midnight; the location of the 24-hour hand is not relevant to the date mechanism, and you can cycle the 24-hour hand around as many times as you like, it will never advance the date. However, when you use a Purist model, the date always flips over at midnight if you adjust the main (actually, only) 24-hour hand. I think, though, that the modification is done by ETA for Glycine, in the same way they do for IWC, Omega etc.


----------



## Emre

AresSK said:


> Glycine seems to be be renaming movements on their site. For example, the Combat Sub movement is listed as GL 224 Swiss Automatic Movement but the spec sheet has it listed as an ETA 2824.
> 
> Presumably the GL 224 is an ETA 2824. Any idea why they list them that way?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes,they are customized ETA movements,will post in the weekend through PC what they differentiate. A good first (small) step is 
done for future initiatives.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Any improvements in regards to hand winding or probably not?


----------



## Bob_the_Wino

Emre said:


> Yes,they are customized ETA movements,will post in the weekend through PC what they differentiate. A good first (small) step is
> done for future initiatives.


And thus was born The Mystery of the Weekend that Never Was.


----------

